# Massage Therapy Topic Ideas



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't expect this thread to get too much attn but if it does, not gonna lie, I'll be incredibly stoked! :kitteh:

This is because I'd really like to start writing about the subject.

And since I don't have too much time to be on here consistently, 
a Q&A style thread isn't very feasible. 

So I figured I'd ask flat out for topic ideas.

So far I've got:

Benefits of massage (which can be done and redone a thousand billion times )

and then I thought it might be cute to have a "10 things they don't teach you in massage school" 
(cliche but cute)

So ... any other creative ideas out there ???

Any authentic interest in the subject ??? Questions about it that might spur an idea for an article. Etc.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!! )


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol, I dig this since I've taken an interest to the field before and have taken an intro class. Also, when I was at boarding school for 2 years, some guys would just talk and give each other back massages to ease the soreness after exercising or just to relax.

I would like to see a Problems and possible Solutions thread.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Frisson Messenger said:


> would like to see a Problems and possible Solutions thread.


OMG I LUUUUV THE GIF!!!

:kitteh:

So just to see if I'm understanding right, a problems and possible solutions thread, do you mean a place where a person might pose a question about a problem they are having in a shoulder or neck muscle or something, and then all the reasons as to why this might be, OR, all the things they could do to relieve said such pain.

Since I'm trying to think of "topics" to write articles about - 
any problems that you can think of that are super common.

What style would you think might appeal to most. To write matter of factually, technically, etc.

I hope I'm not grilling you too much here, lol! 
I just haven't had any other feedback thus far and could really use some! )


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Oh phooey. I thought I saw this in the Sex and Relationships forum. I was getting all excited we were going to be talking about yoni and lingam techniques.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> Oh phooey. I thought I saw this in the Sex and Relationships forum. I was getting all excited we were going to be talking about yoni and lingam techniques.



Hardy Har Har Har.

You So Funny 

*insert rasberry here*


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

:tongue:


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

You raspberried your raspberry? Or is the suggestive manner in which your tongue is posed indicative of a Freudian slip? ô_O


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> You raspberried your raspberry? Or is the suggestive manner in which your tongue is posed indicative of a Freudian slip? ô_O


OMG! You Jerk! HAHAHAHA!!!! *NO* IT IS NOT! :frustrating:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Come on people. For serious. Topic Suggestions other that being "funny".


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

1) Types of massage most likely to hurt (people would like that one, ha)
2) Types of therapeutic massage vs types of "feel good" massage
3) The application of the different types of massage
4) How long should a massage take?
5) To massage or not to massage? When to seek massage, when to seek other type of care.
6) What is causing me to need to get a massage in the first place?
7) Research?
8) The physiology behind the massage


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> OMG I LUUUUV THE GIF!!!
> 
> :kitteh:
> 
> ...


You're not grilling me too much, it's needed to make the thread better and less cluttered.

I think it would be best to have something like this example:

main problem: lower back pain

secondary problems: tightness in the upper back

history:

preferences: massage, aromatherapy, energy work(reiki), massage rollers, stretches(yoga/etc.) and etc.

--------------- (reply)

possible reasons for problems: improper body posture when lifting objects or poor body posture which developed over time

solutions: massage these certain areas, rest more, do these specific lower back exercises up until you feel like you're at an 6-7/10 in pain, and be mindful about your body posture if you have to lift objects.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I think the forms massage therapists usually fill out before giving out a massage, may be the best form to go on for this thread.
It should give enough information to go on to give out more specific solutions.

This would allow less time wasted on looking up/trying out different suggestions and focus on giving out information such as how to feel for this muscle and the tension when self-massaging or getting a friend to self massage when you can't reach your back or somewhere else.

I hope I got everything, if not grill me some more cause I love fish raw or perfectly grilled =P


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmmm, lots of topics on this one, it's an interesting subject. I mean, who doesn't like a massage? If I could afford it, I'd get one every week.

How about....

Essential oils and their uses in massage (which ones do what for example - calming, rejuvenating...)

Considerations when giving a massage to a first-timer (they might be nervous etc)

Infant massage - beneficial?

Reflexology and incorporating it into massage treatment

During the Massage - music, sounds, or quiet? What do people prefer?

After massage instructions - drinking water, etc.

Massage for pregnant women - do's and don'ts

I do a ton of part-time freelance writing so it's sort of in my nature to come up topic ideas. Good Luck!


----------

